# Infection



## Polar Bear (Dec 14, 2007)

Infection:
05:15 dog pissed on floor I went to pop him in the nose for being a bad dog. He lifted his head and I caught a tooth on the middle finger. 12 hours later I have this. Went to the ER gave me antibiotics and pain meds.


----------



## Ex3 (Dec 14, 2007)

Your dog is the size of a horse, I can't say that I'm surprised!  

Sorry you're hurting, hope it's better soon.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 14, 2007)

Owie.  Are you doing any better on the antibiotic?


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 14, 2007)

Only been on the anti 3 hours. The pics don't do it Justice. The doc was freaked that it had only been 11 hours since it happened. If it has not gone down some by tomorrow morning I have to get an antibiotic IV


----------



## Ex3 (Dec 14, 2007)

That's actually happened to me before.  Wounds on the hand swell a lot at first, maybe because there's not much flesh on the hand?  
I bet it'll go down by tomorrow and just be badly bruised.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 14, 2007)

Puncture wounds are bad like that..the icky stuff gets shoved down in the tissue and just sits there..festering..like the pic there. 
Stop punching the dog PB and ban someone instead.:uhh:


----------



## pardus (Dec 14, 2007)

Dumbass, call me next time.
I'm something of an expert with that.

I'm assuming the anti-biotic is augmentin?

P.S. kick him next time! lol


----------



## ROS (Dec 14, 2007)

Take 100 mg of Baytril and call me in the morning.


----------



## digrar (Dec 14, 2007)

I got a human bite to the head as a child, 20 stitches for me, 4 front teeth for the other kid. We were playing cricket, long story. Anyway, I ended up looking like the elephant man the next day, the bite/gash was 3 inches above my right eye in the hair line, the swelling closed my right eye up and doubled the size of my head.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 15, 2007)

Don't tell me you went to St. Luke Hospital ??


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 15, 2007)

That's some infection you got there...hope the antibiotic works quickly.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 15, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Dumbass, call me next time.
> I'm something of an expert with that.
> 
> I'm assuming the anti-biotic is augmentin?
> ...


 
You are correct. I thought it was broke at first and went to work too much to do. By 3 it hurt so bad I thought I was going to pass out. I bumped it and the scab came loose and puss oozed out. If it makes you feel better you are the one that got me to go to the ER. I remembered a post you had made about being bitten by a cat and having to get shots. (THANK YOU FOR THE POST) If not for the post I would have come home and treated it with large quantities of beer

It has not gone down but it has not gotten any bigger. Still throbbing like a bitch.



82ndtrooper said:


> Don't tell me you went to St. Luke Hospital ??


 
St E...Where you been? Shoot me a Pm when you get a chance I have to talk to you about verification


----------



## gunslinger (Dec 15, 2007)

Chopstick said:


> Owie. Are you doing any better on the antibiotic?


 
Owio?


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 15, 2007)

gunslinger said:


> Owio?


Owie..Ow ie..its a valid medical term!


----------



## car (Dec 15, 2007)

digrar said:


> I got a human bite to the head as a child, 20 stitches for me, 4 front teeth for the other kid. We were playing cricket, long story. Anyway, I ended up looking like the elephant man the next day, the bite/gash was 3 inches above my right eye in the hair line, the swelling closed my right eye up and doubled the size of my head.



Human bites are absolutely the worst. Why we have so much bacteria in our mouthes is beyond me.  Anyone?


----------



## pardus (Dec 15, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> You are correct. I thought it was broke at first and went to work too much to do. By 3 it hurt so bad I thought I was going to pass out. I bumped it and the scab came loose and puss oozed out. If it makes you feel better you are the one that got me to go to the ER. I remembered a post you had made about being bitten by a cat and having to get shots. (THANK YOU FOR THE POST) If not for the post I would have come home and treated it with large quantities of beer
> 
> It has not gone down but it has not gotten any bigger. Still throbbing like a bitch.



Well I'm glad my BS posts have helped someone! :)

What anti-biotic are you on? 

What is the dose?

Watch for red streaks travelling up your vein, that is the sign to immediatly go to hospital.

Don't discount beer therapy so quickly :)


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 15, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Well I'm glad my BS posts have helped someone! :)
> 
> What anti-biotic are you on?
> 
> ...


 
Amoxicillin/Clavulanate 875mg/125mg

Played outside in the snow w/ my boys.... MISTAKE hand feels like someone is hitting it w/ a hammer with every heart beat


----------



## pardus (Dec 15, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> Amoxicillin/Clavulanate 875mg/125mg
> 
> Played outside in the snow w/ my boys.... MISTAKE hand feels like someone is hitting it w/ a hammer with every heart beat



What is the dose? How much are you taken of that? 2 pills twice daily?

Keep the hand raised when possible, that'll help with the throbbing pain.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 15, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> What is the dose? How much are you taken of that? 2 pills twice daily? Yes
> 
> Keep the hand raised when possible, that'll help with the throbbing pain. I know but it was the first snow fall


 

I took some pain meds and took a nap


----------



## pardus (Dec 15, 2007)

Good thats the correct dose, how long are you taking it for?

You could put an ice pack/snow on it as well.

Getting info out of you is like pulling fucking teeth! lol


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 15, 2007)

10 days...They told me no ice


----------



## pardus (Dec 15, 2007)

10 days is a long time, see how it is after 5. :2c:

Ive been on both been told both are fine by different dr's, I'd advise you to start taking a probiotic as the anti-biotic dose you are on is (IIRC) twice the normal adult dose and can screw up your GI tract pretty good.

Just keep it elevated if it throbs etc...


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 15, 2007)

I am twice the size as a normal adult LOL


----------



## pardus (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes yes wanker lol

That is the standard dose for an amimal bite, I don't take that dose for more than 5 days.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 15, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> I'd advise you to start taking a probiotic as the anti-biotic dose you are on is (IIRC) twice the normal adult dose and can screw up your GI tract pretty good.



Second fishsmom on the yogurt.  From personal experience, sometimes when women are on an antibiotic it can...do weird things, yogurt is a great counter to the effects of an antibiotic.


----------



## gunslinger (Dec 15, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Don't discount beer therapy so quickly :)


 

Finally,  a reasonable course of action is proposed.


----------



## Olive Drab (Dec 15, 2007)

You missed your calling as a hand model


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 15, 2007)

Heck with antibiotics, just enjoy those pain killers.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 15, 2007)

nice!!!lollllll


----------



## AWP (Dec 15, 2007)

Olive Drab said:


> You missed your calling as a hand model



I just spit beer on my computer.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 15, 2007)

Olive Drab said:


> You missed your calling as a hand model



We have a winner.  LMAO!


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 15, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> From personal experience, sometimes when women are on an antibiotic it can...do weird things, yogurt is a great counter to the effects of an antibiotic.


Do you mean Yeast Infections?:uhh:


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 15, 2007)

Yessssssss, just trying not to gross out the masses.  :eek:


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 15, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> Yessssssss, just trying not to gross out the masses.  :eek:



I think he should know what is ahead for him..get some monistat on hand.:bleh:


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hmmmmm when the pitch is unplayable :doh:


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 16, 2007)

Seems better today, but sleep did not come easy last night


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 16, 2007)

LEts see..we need updated pics.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 16, 2007)

Pics


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 16, 2007)

you look like you have hobbit hands. How's life treating you in the Shire, Frodo?


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 16, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> you look like you have hobbit hands. How's life treating you in the Shire, Frodo?


LMFAO..Boon you are just not right!!  You need to send me a new keyboard again!!  Or I need to stop drinking when I read the boards.:doh:

PS..I dunno PB..it looks worse today.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Dec 16, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> you look like you have hobbit hands. How's life treating you in the Shire, Frodo?


 

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kurt V (Dec 16, 2007)

I can attest to the miracle powers of anti-biotics! Give us an update PB!


----------



## Viking (Dec 16, 2007)

Best to remove the hand altogether. Less chance of it spreading.


----------



## Looon (Dec 16, 2007)

Viking said:


> Best to remove the hand altogether. Less chance of it spreading.


Yeah, cut it off at the neck.:)


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 16, 2007)

Then we would have to start calling him "Lefty" :uhh:


----------



## gryfen (Dec 16, 2007)

hey, just make sure you get video of when you get it lanced. 

...but other than that....

Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 18, 2007)

Hows the hand PB?:uhh:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 18, 2007)

RIP PB......


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 18, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> RIP PB......


Thats cold.



























PS..can I have his Pm space?  Its not like he is gonna be needing it.:uhh:


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 18, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Getting info out of you is like pulling fucking teeth! lol


 
LOL Now you know what it's like for all us wimmenz talking to you guys!  



Viking said:


> Best to remove the hand altogether. Less chance of it spreading.


 
I'm in agreement here.  

LL


----------



## pardus (Dec 18, 2007)

LibraryLady said:


> LOL Now you know what it's like for all us wimmenz talking to you guys!



Totally different story, we have to be sparce in our replies so you evil beings don't get ammo to later drive us to the very brink of insanity!

Thank Odin for Alcohol!!!


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 18, 2007)

Dr cut it open yesterday and drained puss


----------



## pardus (Dec 18, 2007)

Disregard my earlier advice about not doing the full ten days of anti-biotics.

Betadine is your friend.


----------



## ROS (Dec 18, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Disregard my earlier advice about not doing the full ten days of anti-biotics.
> 
> Betadine is your friend.


Your very best friend.

And I wasn't joking about the Baytril.


----------



## pardus (Dec 18, 2007)

Augmentin is the choice for animal bites.


----------



## ROS (Dec 18, 2007)

Indeed, but he's still oozing and horse AB's cure anything.


----------



## pardus (Dec 18, 2007)

ROS said:


> Indeed, but he's still oozing and horse AB's cure anything.



Nope.



> Amoxicillin-clavulanate potassium (Augmentin) is the antibiotic of choice for a dog bite. For patients who are allergic to penicillin, doxycycline (Vibramycin) is an acceptable alternative, except for children younger than eight years and pregnant women. Erythromycin can also be used, but the risk of treatment failure is greater because of antimicrobial resistance.7,10 Other acceptable combinations include clindamycin (Cleocin) and a fluoroquinolone in adults or clindamycin and trimethoprim-sulfamethoxazole (Bactrim, Septra) in children.11 When compliance is a concern, daily intramuscular injections of ceftriaxone (Rocephin) are appropriate.



Full article for dog bites.....

http://www.aafp.org/afp/20010415/1567.html


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 18, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> Dr cut it open yesterday and drained puss



I hope you got video for gryfen.  :bleh:

Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## MsKitty (Dec 18, 2007)

My indoor cat got me last year, bit through the thumbnail, right down into a tendon on the palm of my right hand, and twice on my left forefinger.   I never let go of her as I was bringing her in the house, dropped her, ran to the kitchen sink and mixed 1 part bleach, 3 parts water and stuck my hands in them.   Went to the doctor the next day, 3 days of 1gm Rocephin injection, 10 days antibiotics.   Doc couldn't believe after her JUST doing all that I had the nerve to stick my hands in bleach water.  LOL


----------



## ROS (Dec 18, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Quote:
> Amoxicillin-clavulanate potassium (Augmentin) is the antibiotic of choice for a dog bite. For patients who are allergic to penicillin, doxycycline (Vibramycin) is an acceptable alternative, except for children younger than eight years and pregnant women. Erythromycin can also be used, but the risk of treatment failure is greater because of antimicrobial resistance.7,10 Other acceptable combinations include clindamycin (Cleocin) and a *fluoroquinolone *in adults or clindamycin and trimethoprim-sulfamethoxazole (Bactrim, Septra) in children.11 When compliance is a concern, daily intramuscular injections of ceftriaxone (Rocephin) are appropriate.



Fluoroquinolone _is _Baytril. lol >:{

Don't confuse the dumb chick.


----------



## pardus (Dec 18, 2007)

Baytril (enrofloxacin) is one of many anti-biotics in the Fluoroquinolone 'family'.

It is not the anti-biotic of choice for a dog/cat bite, if a Dr prescribes that off the bat, get another Dr.

Augmentin IS the anti-biotic of choice for dog/cat bites, that should be made very clear to ALL reading this.

All prescription drugs should be prescribed by a Dr anyway.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 18, 2007)

PB- just from looking at the pictures, it should have been lanced and a drain inserted on first visit - possible topical ABX Tx along with the oral ABX Tx - and/or a warm soak regimen - doctors forget that there is a reason a lot of the 'folk remedies' are coming back in vogue...  It was taught to me as 'jungle medicine' at the SF Medical Course...

Wish I had been around to insist that you soak that monster paw right away.


all the doctors can say anymore is:  take your pills, you need a pill...  

Oh, yeah - take the entire fucking regimen as prescribed, or you are a huger dumbass than you make people think.  always take the entire regimen, always take the entire  regimen, always take the entire regimen.






always take the entire regimen - or you will end up looking like Pardus, and falling in love with sheep and making the germs even stronger - I think the Pardus argument is better though.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 18, 2007)

fishsmom said:
			
		

> In some cases it's a very very short drive, in others one does not even have to get in the car
> 
> :eek:



Ok that is the funniest thing I've read today, and I shall be liberating that for use in the future.  Well done.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 19, 2007)

x SF med said:


> PB- just from looking at the pictures, it should have been lanced and a drain inserted on first visit - possible topical ABX Tx along with the oral ABX Tx - and/or a warm soak regimen - doctors forget that there is a reason a lot of the 'folk remedies' are coming back in vogue... It was taught to me as 'jungle medicine' at the SF Medical Course...
> 
> Wish I had been around to insist that you soak that monster paw right away.
> 
> ...


 
I always take the entire dose...and don't tell anyone but I have been soaking it...The Dr. did not even tell me to do it. Just something I learned through years of stupidity.

I tried to get them to lance it the first visit and had to shame the Dr. in the second visit to cut it.


----------



## pardus (Dec 19, 2007)

We soak in dilute betadine with water as hot as you can stand.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 19, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> We soak in dilute betadine with water as hot as you can stand.


 
98.6 human urine or is that for an ear infection....Someone may get that


----------



## pardus (Dec 19, 2007)

Well providing you don't a urinary tract/bladder infection it is sterile but no cleaning properties that I know of.

Just stick with the betadine, piss boy


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 19, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Just stick with the betadine, piss boy


OMFG ROFLMFAO!!


----------



## AWP (Dec 19, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Just stick with the betadine, piss boy



Will that dye his skin and ruin his chance to be a hand model?


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 19, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> 98.6 human urine or is that for an ear infection....Someone may get that



+200 because that was a pretty old thread.


----------



## ROS (Dec 19, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> 98.6 human urine or is that for an ear infection....Someone may get that



Trying it already?


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 19, 2007)

x SF med said:


> ... It was taught to me as 'jungle medicine' at the SF Medical Course...
> 
> always take the entire regimen...



Concur with my much older, fatter, uglier friend.

As a side note, Jungle Med is still being taught in the 18D course.  It still works, at least down here it does.

Crip


----------



## x SF med (Dec 19, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> Concur with my much older, fatter, uglier friend.
> 
> As a side note, Jungle Med is still being taught in the 18D course.  It still works, at least down here it does.
> 
> Crip



Thank you, but I must request that you also BITE ME, as you are also old, fat and ugly - it makes no sense to argue degrees of these obstacles, just accept them and move on.  We are SF Medics, we know things that these mere Rangers and civilians will never grasp, just ask my Q Course compadre with whom I am sure you have imbibed a brew or two in you your currnt AO.  N'est pas, mon frere?  See if I travel to Bragg for any more of your graduations, buy you beer and large chunks of animal flesh as congratulations, after that snippy little jibe.

Oh, btw, HH6 borrowed the 'shape' comment as a joke.


----------



## Ex3 (Dec 19, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Thank you, but I must request that you also BITE ME, as you are also old, fat and ugly - it makes no sense to argue degrees of these obstacles, just accept them and move on.



I dunno, I thought you were quite dashing last time I saw you.


Of course I was on some serious painkillers at the time!  ;)


----------



## x SF med (Dec 19, 2007)

Ex3 said:


> Of course I was on some serious painkillers at the time!  ;)



Which also explains why you thought Pardus was speaking English rather than Kiwi...:doh:


----------



## pardus (Dec 19, 2007)

Havent you got a hole to crawl into?


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 20, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Which also explains why you thought Pardus was speaking English rather than Kiwi...:doh:



LOL, I thought he spoke a rare mix of english and ovine.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 20, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> ... my much older, fatter, uglier friend...


 


x SF med said:


> ... you are also old, fat and ugly...


 
ROTFLMAO!!!  Hmmm... does 1095 trump 47?




x SF med said:


> Oh, btw, HH6 borrowed the 'shape' comment as a joke.


 
NO JOKE!!!!  It's true!!!!  

LL


----------



## x SF med (Dec 20, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Havent you got a hole to crawl into?



There is no incoming fire, so, nope!

Haven't you got sheep to shag, cats to molest, and beer to  drink?


----------



## pardus (Dec 20, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Haven't you got sheep to shag, cats to molest, and beer to  drink?



Done, Done and Done! 

Repeat ad infinitum ;)


----------



## DoctorDoom (Dec 27, 2007)

x SF med said:


> PB- just from looking at the pictures, it should have been lanced and a drain inserted on first visit .



x2.  A lot of primary care ER guys won't I&D... I get calls for simple abscesses all the time... just put a knife in it, for cryin'out loud.

On the hand, unless there is suspicion for tenosynovitis, early I&D is even more important than in other parts of the body.

Baytril has toxic effects in humans, it is not for human use.  It has also been banned in poultry due to concerns for cross species resistance.  Do not use animal medications!


----------



## DoctorDoom (Dec 27, 2007)

car said:


> Human bites are absolutely the worst. Why we have so much bacteria in our mouthes is beyond me.  Anyone?



Mostly from retained food.  It's a perfect breeding ground for bacteria, the spaces between our teeth.  Warm, moist, constant supply of nutrients, etc.  

Komodo dragons take advantage of this fact; their toxin is essentially lipopolysaccharide that causes Gram negative sepsis, so potent that it kills in minutes.  The toxin is created by the bacteria that grow in their mouth on the rotting bits of flesh in their teeth.

As my ENT colleagues like to say, the mouth is a close second for the dirtiest hole in the body...


----------



## car (Dec 27, 2007)

MsKitty said:


> My indoor cat got me last year, bit through the thumbnail, right down into a tendon on the palm of my right hand, and twice on my left forefinger.   I never let go of her as I was bringing her in the house, dropped her, ran to the kitchen sink and mixed 1 part bleach, 3 parts water and stuck my hands in them.   Went to the doctor the next day, 3 days of 1gm Rocephin injection, 10 days antibiotics.   Doc couldn't believe after her JUST doing all that I had the nerve to stick my hands in bleach water.  LOL



Is the cat still alive?


----------



## pardus (Dec 27, 2007)

DoctorDoom said:


> Baytril has toxic effects in humans,



It has a side effect in some cats of making them blind, particulary if given I.V.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 27, 2007)

Yo, large white fluffy guy!

Got any new pics?  What's it lookin' like?  You get it chopped off?

LL


----------

